# مواصفات كراسي المسرح



## موادنا (29 مايو 2012)

Dimensions:
Back heights: 40-1/2"
Chair widths: 24", 23", 22"
Seat widths are measured from the centerlines of the armrests.

Specifications​
Cushions
Cold-molded polyurethane foam padding with ergonomic design.
Inner back
Ribbed injection-molded polypropylene plastic formed with compound curves for natural body support.
Outer back
Injection-molded high impact resistant, textured, linear polypropylene plastic. Its anatomic design employs multiple ribs for strength.
Frame structure
Rectangular steel tube frame in various gauges to meet the demands of frequent and intense use in your home theater.
Plastic parts
Multi-ribbed high impact injection-molded polypropylene plastic.
Fabric
Standard fabric is Marquesa Lana (polyolefin) with fire retardant. Meets requirements for California Technical Bulletin 117, Section ECS-191-53.
Paint
Powder coat paint finish oven baked at 200 Celcius.
Tests
California TB-117, ASTM F-851 (impact and static)


----------

